
Results confirm theory as Kepler tracks extrasolar planet - terpua
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/08/results-confirm-theory-as-kepler-tracks-extrasolar-planet.ars
======
lutorm
One of the guys in our department called it "the most exact photon measuring
device ever manufactured by humankind"...

